
Hundreds of homeless people fined and imprisoned in England and Wales - trumped
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/may/20/homeless-people-fined-imprisoned-pspo-england-wales
======
trumped
Did that have anything to do with a wedding or do they have private prisons?
or something else?

